# Torn on a new competition pistol, XDM 5.25 or Glock...



## JDennis (Aug 4, 2012)

I am currently in the market for a new competition gun and actually ordered a xdm 5.25 bi tone in .40. But got a call back from the shop and it isn't in stock so kinda started second guessing my decision. I have handled and fired both the XDM and Glock 35. Both are great guns and am impartial to which I buy. XDM wins in the looks and comfort and the glock wins in the cost department (for upgrades). The glock grip is not comfortable as the XDM but I have a G22 gen 3 and am aquainted with it. My thought on going with the XDm was that it is almost ready to go out of the box (minus trigger), fits better than the glock and has the palm saftey which I think might be quicker on the draw, but don't own a SA currently. But for the glock, it is a good shooter as well, I currently have a glock (for parts interchange, mags, ect), it is more familiar, cheaper upgrades, ect. Also I am on the fence for going with a .40 vs 9mm (have a 9mm ccw and the g22 so ammo doesn't matter to me). Any down to earth insight would be great from guys that have both a SA and glock or owned one and shoot competition. All the threads I seem to find are bashing one or the other. I like both, and if had the money would buy both, but can only get one.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

What kind of competition?

If youre talking USPSA. definately the GLOCK. XDs have nosedived in terms of use, giving ground to both GLOCK and S&W Even the XDM is just not the gun that a GLOCK 35 would be. Ps--The grip safety is a real deficit, not an advantage on that gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JDennis said:


> I am currently in the market for a new competition gun and actually ordered a xdm 5.25 bi tone in .40. But got a call back from the shop and it isn't in stock so kinda started second guessing my decision. I have handled and fired both the XDM and Glock 35. Both are great guns and am impartial to which I buy. XDM wins in the looks and comfort and the glock wins in the cost department (for upgrades). The glock grip is not comfortable as the XDM but I have a G22 gen 3 and am aquainted with it. My thought on going with the XDm was that it is almost ready to go out of the box (minus trigger), fits better than the glock and has the palm saftey which I think might be quicker on the draw, but don't own a SA currently. But for the glock, it is a good shooter as well, I currently have a glock (for parts interchange, mags, ect), it is more familiar, cheaper upgrades, ect. Also I am on the fence for going with a .40 vs 9mm (have a 9mm ccw and the g22 so ammo doesn't matter to me). Any down to earth insight would be great from guys that have both a SA and glock or owned one and shoot competition. All the threads I seem to find are bashing one or the other. I like both, and if had the money would buy both, but can only get one.


In terms of caliber for competition, it depends. If you're shooting IDPA there is no benefit of the .40. In USPSA's Production class there is no major or minor scoring so again, no real benefit of the .40 over the 9mm.

All in all I see more novice shooters struggling in terms of controlling the gun with .40s than similar guns chambered in 9mm or .45.

Regarding the XDM vs. Glock...I still have to go with Glock in the long run.

The XDM 5.25 still needs a trigger job that's not as easy to do on your own as a Glock. Out of the box, I like the XDM trigger better than a stock Glock trigger, but when it comes to aftermarket triggers, I think Glock wins out by cost and practicality unless you don't mind sending the gun out for a $300 trigger job from Springer Precision, Powder River or the Springfield Custom Shop. The Glock trigger also has about a billion different combinations you can play with to tune it a little more to your liking.
The XDM's front sight is still too wide 
The grip safety is questionable, it won't make you any faster and can be a hindrance if your grip is off.

I'd saw that the only thing the XDM has going for it is the different grip style, but if the Glock grip doesn't bother you, there's no reason not to get one.

I've got an XDM, I don't shoot it very much, it's not that it's a bad gun or anything, but I really only bought it just to have a 19rd flush fitting magazine. With a little work, the gun would be a good shooter. A little trigger work and some Trijicon HD sights and I'd be good to go.

I'm seeing more and more XDMs turning up at matches and haven't seen any of recent make puking out.

I used to poo-poo on the Glock trigger kits until I actually got to try one that was professionally done. It changed my religion.

Now all that being said, don't forget to check out the M&P Pro Series and some Apex trigger kits, those things are pretty sweet too.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

as stated above check out S&W M&P pro series


----------



## JDennis (Aug 4, 2012)

I have thought about the m&p pro. Just can't seem to find one to try. I like my shield 9mm, but obviously the full size trigger/ergo's would be different


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own the Glock 34 and the XDm 5.25 both in 9mm.

My Glock 34










My XDm 5.25










I like my XDm much better than my Glock - personal preferrence - both are good guns.

My S&W M&P 5" Pro is my favorite gun.










I had the slide lightened" - they do not come that way.

IMHO you should shoot them all - they do shoot differently.

As I said I like the M&P best - others like ???

Good luck in your search .. take your time.

:smt1099


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Agin I must agree with dondavis3, shoot them see what works best for you. I find the XDM's a more comfortable shooting pistol but still have and shoot my glocks.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

Before you buy, be aware that the XD & XDM has been pulled from service by several police departments becaue of failure of the striker retaining pin. If it fails the gun won't shoot. The Glock hold the world's record for the most rounds fired continously. So I guess the question is, are you getting a range gun or one you are going to bet your life on?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Dragonheart said:


> Before you buy, be aware that the XD & XDM has been pulled from service by several police departments becaue of failure of the striker retaining pin. If it fails the gun won't shoot. The Glock hold the world's record for the most rounds fired continously. So I guess the question is, are you getting a range gun or one you are going to bet your life on?


Not saying that I don't believe you, but do you have any sources for those references regarding XDs being pulled or the Glock world record thing??


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Dragonheart said:


> Before you buy, be aware that the XD & XDM has been pulled from service by several police departments becaue of failure of the striker retaining pin. If it fails the gun won't shoot. The Glock hold the world's record for the most rounds fired continously. So I guess the question is, are you getting a range gun or one you are going to bet your life on?


I've search ed the web to death and can not find anything about this.

I then called XDm Customer Service and asked them - they know nothing about it either.

Not sure they would tell me, but I asked anyway.

:smt1099


----------

